# Prime rib update



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I meant to take a picture before we ate it but forgot. Let me just say...this is gonna happen again. Wow.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That was sort of a mean spirited post.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you gonna eat your fat?...

Jim


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jim t said:


> Are you gonna eat your fat?...
> 
> Jim


If I can get a dessert down him, do you think you can throw in some Paul Bunyan hats for the kids?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> That was sort of a mean spirited post.


 yeah, sorry about that. I will make up for it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Are you gonna eat your fat?... Jim


 heck yeah. That's the best part. The left over chewed fat belongs to the dogs. They are currently smoking a cigarette after their portion just a a few minutes ago.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If we ever have a pet recipe thread I nominate this post ! Hahaha looks good from what little meat is left spoon!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man!!!!! The remnant looks pretty good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll have ya beat in a little over 30 days!!! I have a 19.7 lb Prime Rib Roast in the fridge dry age'n!!!! Kills me every time I open the fridge!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> . The left over chewed fat belongs to the dogs. .


Is that permissible in accordance with the requirements set forth by the person you purchased them puppies from?? I doubt it. Haha


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Is that permissible in accordance with the requirements set forth by the person you purchased them puppies from?? I doubt it. Haha


Lol. Purchased? I didn't know people purchased dogs. Lots of great dogs out there that need a home. My black lab came from this here PFF as a rescue dog. She had a rough start getting along with my Jack Russell, but they get along well now.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PS: Sorry for the derail.


----------

